# question recording off of HD ppv



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

what does "Limited recording" mean if I attempt a DVR recording off one of the HD PPV channels for later viewing??


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Deke Rivers said:


> what does "Limited recording" mean if I attempt a DVR recording off one of the HD PPV channels for later viewing??


After you begin viewing the program, it will be automatically deleted in 24 hours.


----------



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

harsh said:


> After you begin viewing the program, it will be automatically deleted in 24 hours.


but I have more than 24 hrs to begin watching it off the dvr ?
either way that really sucks!


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

Deke Rivers said:


> but I have more than 24 hrs to begin watching it off the dvr ?
> either way that really sucks!


yes. you do have more than 24 hours to begin watching it
this was not implied by Dish though


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Deke Rivers said:


> but I have more than 24 hrs to begin watching it off the dvr ?
> either way that really sucks!


You will have until the date shown on the screen to begin playback. After playback has begun for the first time, it will automatically be deleted in 24 hours.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The content providers are trying to get PayPer*View* back to something close to its name. Up until recently, it was "PayOnceViewForever" if you had a DVR. This is being enforced on all systems: Dish, DirecTV, Comcast, Time Warner, Cox, etc.


----------



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

and what exactly is the difference between PPV and the new VOD on the 500 channels ?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The only real difference is that VOD movies have already been downloaded to the hard drive, so you can start them at anytime. PPVs still have to wait until they start, usually every 30-60 minutes.

Otherwise, they are pretty much treated the same way.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

And VOD cost a dollar more.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

The limited recordings are not automatically deleted. They stay on your DVR with an 'expired' message. Gotta delete them yourself.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dmspen said:


> The limited recordings are not automatically deleted. They stay on your DVR with an 'expired' message. Gotta delete them yourself.


I stand corrected.


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't even bother with any PPV stuff, be it VOD or the traditional way.

Perhaps my feelings about PPV would be different if I lived a considerable distance away from a decent video store (making driving cost a factor). Hastings and Hollywood Video both have locations within a mile of my home. I get a better deal renting Blu-ray movies from either store than I do via PPV. 5-day BD rentals cost $4.99 at Hollywood Video. Hastings charges $5.99 for 7-day BD rentals, but will give you a $2 credit for returning the movie the next day.

IMHO, E* should be charging less for PPV movies. I'm not going to bother with them at their current prices.


----------



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

Bobby H said:


> I don't even bother with any PPV stuff, be it VOD or the traditional way.
> 
> Perhaps my feelings about PPV would be different if I lived a considerable distance away from a decent video store (making driving cost a factor). Hastings and Hollywood Video both have locations within a mile of my home. I get a better deal renting Blu-ray movies from either store than I do via PPV. 5-day BD rentals cost $4.99 at Hollywood Video. Hastings charges $5.99 for 7-day BD rentals, but will give you a $2 credit for returning the movie the next day.
> 
> IMHO, E* should be charging less for PPV movies. I'm not going to bother with them at their current prices.


thats fine for you but all the video stores around me have closed..figure in gas prices to go somewhere else and the PPV prices are an ok deal for me..just was wondering what type of time frame i had to watch them


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

What's interesting is the other day I found a PPV I wanted to watch; it was available on multiple channels, one was limited, one was not. I purchased the unlimited one, and it's still on my DVR.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

ZBoomer said:


> What's interesting is the other day I found a PPV I wanted to watch; it was available on multiple channels, one was limited, one was not. I purchased the unlimited one, and it's still on my DVR.


I have seen a few movies like this... It seems like first-run PPV movies are more likely to be limited, but then when they start appearing on the other PPV channels and are no longer the new-flavor-of-the-week, they might not be limited anymore.

It is sort of strange... but in many cases the difference in being able to keep the PPV on the DVR without limit might only be a few days wait.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

Bobby H said:


> 5-day BD rentals cost $4.99 at Hollywood Video.


That sucks because my Hollywood Video is renting (lending) BD at $0 (yes, free) for a 5 day rental. You can only have 1 free BD out at a time. They have been doing this for the last month.

I just thought this was a promo that all Hollywood Video stores were doing. Guess not.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

Deke Rivers said:


> thats fine for you but all the video stores around me have closed..figure in gas prices to go somewhere else and the PPV prices are an ok deal for me..just was wondering what type of time frame i had to watch them


You could always try Netflix


----------



## kinglerch (Aug 29, 2007)

Deke Rivers said:


> what does "Limited recording" mean if I attempt a DVR recording off one of the HD PPV channels for later viewing??


"Limited Recording" means I won't be ordering it.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

kinglerch said:


> "Limited Recording" means I won't be ordering it.


Ditto; limited means it will be limited to someone besides me. Stupid money grab.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

ZBoomer said:


> Ditto; limited means it will be limited to someone besides me. Stupid money grab.


Why is it a "stupid money grab"?

PPV=Pay per view

It was only through the inability to restrict recording from VCRs, DVD recorders, and recently DVRs that it wasn't the pay-per-view as intended.

You aren't allowed to take a camera with you to the movie theater and record the movie to watch again later... PPV was supposed to be the same thing. The fact that they didn't restrict it previously doesn't mean they can't now.

Most of the time PPV isn't worth it to me... but if it were, I wouldn't complain if I couldn't save it forever.

If they restricted other channels, then I'd be right there with the complaining camp... but limiting PPV seems appropriate to me.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Don't think they will stop with PPV either.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

I honestly don't see the need for PPV for movies these days anyway, because by the time the film becomes available on PPV the DVD/Blu-ray is already out or soon to be released, so anybody that wants to see the film without buying it outright has the option of going to a video store or using Netflix to get it and you get to keep it for more than 24 hours.


----------

